# Order G7AT interior with 330i ZSP?



## SWM3 (Dec 17, 2002)

Is it possible to order the G7AT 'black cloth' interior with the 330i Sport Pkg ZSP (not ZHP)? 

The 9/03 order guide 0442/EV53-330i states: 'interior upholstery G7AT must be ordered with ZHP'

I prefer cloth here in the sunny southwest but rather have ZSP than ZHP.

Any chance of special order at nominal cost?

Thanks


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It may be possible, but I have to ask what your preference for SP over the ZHP package is?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

No way to get the cloth/alcantara without the ZHP (at least in the U.S.). Go ahead and step up to the ZHP. You won't regret it.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

philippek said:


> No way to get the cloth/alcantara without the ZHP (at least in the U.S.). Go ahead and step up to the ZHP. You won't regret it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

WHat reason do you have in choosing the ZSP over the ZHP??


----------



## SWM3 (Dec 17, 2002)

Actually I prefer the ZHP package (increased power, handling, looks) but the wheel/tire choice would be difficult on the mile long dirt road I live on. Driving through the mud in a summer tire is not fun but luckily it doesn't rain that often (unfortunately, the drought here is very serious). Also my favorite activity is to take rides through the mountains where it can snow at any time of year. A lot of experience doing this makes an all-season high performance tire mandatory. 

Only the Pirelli P7000 Supersport will fit the 225/40-18 front and 255/35-18 rear of the ZHP but the tire is not well reviewed. The ZSP 225/45-17 and 245/40-17 are offered in both the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S and Sumitomo HTR+ (both great tires).

As far as the M3 is concerned, no one makes high performance all-season tires that fit.

I am aware of the slight compromise by installing, for example, the Pilot A/S but I do not go to the track and that extra "edge" will not be missed by me. I will not experiment with different wheel sizes. 

As you noticed from my post, my current car is a WRX which gets me home in any weather and is a superb handling car. I am looking for something different as a second car but living where I do and for my type of driving, it is very difficult. 

Any purchase involves some compromises, but I will not buy any car that has leather seats. Purely a comfort issue. That BMW still offers as standard "leatherette" is to me a joke. I am old enough to remember the old towels we used to put on the plastic seats to stay dry.

Anyway, I am trying hard to get a BMW but it's tough going.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

If the wheel/tire is the ONLY issue, and you are even willing to pay extra for special ordering the alcantara/cloth, then why don't just get a ZHP and swap the wheel/tire with a new ZSP with the dealer? I think the dealer is more than happy to do that for you since they can make more money out of the M135's. If you're lucky, you may even get some money back. In this case, you can enjoy all the benefits of the ZHP and also get the M68 17" wheel/tire.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SWM3 said:


> Is it possible to order the G7AT 'black cloth' interior with the 330i Sport Pkg ZSP (not ZHP)?
> 
> The 9/03 order guide 0442/EV53-330i states: 'interior upholstery G7AT must be ordered with ZHP'
> 
> ...


It's been done before... find a knowledgeable dealer that knows who to contact and so on and you can probably get it.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Or another alternative would be the E4AT leather/cloth interior. Or E4TL if you'd like a red & black interior.


----------



## SWM3 (Dec 17, 2002)

mkh said:


> If the wheel/tire is the ONLY issue, and you are even willing to pay extra for special ordering the alcantara/cloth, then why don't just get a ZHP and swap the wheel/tire with a new ZSP with the dealer? I think the dealer is more than happy to do that for you since they can make more money out of the M135's. If you're lucky, you may even get some money back. In this case, you can enjoy all the benefits of the ZHP and also get the M68 17" wheel/tire.


It has taken a week for me to come to the same conclusion! Thanks.

What I really want is a ZHP anyway so it's easier to just switch wheels/tires with the ZSP. Another advantage is that at resale time, the car itself is a pure ZHP (less easily added 18" wheels) instead of a bastardized ZSP with strange seats.

I just got off the phone with Jim at TireRack (a BMW expert) who assured me the ZSP wheels will fit perfectly and that it would be almost impossible for me to feel or see the difference plus the extra rubber between the rims and the road will protect my wheels. The overall diameters of both sets are nearly identical so the computer will perform properly.

Thanks again. Now it is up to the dealer.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

SWM3 said:


> It has taken a week for me to come to the same conclusion! Thanks.
> 
> What I really want is a ZHP anyway so it's easier to just switch wheels/tires with the ZSP. Another advantage is that at resale time, the car itself is a pure ZHP (less easily added 18" wheels) instead of a bastardized ZSP with strange seats.


You see - there is one reason BMW won't offer anything but packages to its US customers. If a typical (and I use the term not in a derogatory sense) thinks a 330i with Performance Pack seats is "bastardised", what would he make of the typical options list available to Germans, Brits etc?

"You can't have ZHP wheels (sic) and Imola Red on that diesel compact, that's a fake!"

I agree that come sale time a few non-standard options makes the conservative 2nd-hand car market get the jitters. And BMW NA is infatuated with maintaining high used prices, which makes it worse.

a 330i saloon (sedan) with M Sport II package is usually available with M68s as a no-cost option. The Performance Pack is partly made up of the M Sport II pack. Maybe ask the dealer about those wheels. But you'll still have a non-standard car (a 330i PP with 17" wheels) which will give you exactly the same problem as a "bastardized" 330i SP.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

philippek said:


> No way to get the cloth/alcantara without the ZHP (at least in the U.S.). Go ahead and step up to the ZHP. You won't regret it.


Now you guys really wish you were in Canada, eh? Here we can get the cloth interior by itself, with PP, SP or M Sport Edition Package (Canadian ZHP). Good luck!


----------



## SWM3 (Dec 17, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> If a typical (and I use the term not in a derogatory sense) thinks a 330i with Performance Pack seats is "bastardised", what would he make of the typical options list available to Germans, Brits etc?


I'd love it!

A cloth insert option (similar to the M3) should be offered on every model BMW sells. The nonsensical overblown love affair with leather is the result of Ricardo Montalban touting the made up "Corrrrrrinthian Leather" in the old Chrysler ads.

Anyway, the whole point of my post is to keep my need for high performance all-season tires, in relation to the option packages BMW offers here in the U.S., as simple as possible. Changing wheels by a future new owner (assuming he cares) is easier than changing seats.


----------

